# Fehlermeldung: JOIN FETCH expressions cannot be defined with an identification variable



## Alex_winf01 (22. Feb 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Projekt übernommen, wo ich noch folgende Compilerfehler erhalte:


```
JOIN FETCH expressions cannot be defined with an identification variable
```

Es wird Hibernate in Kombination mit Spring eingesetzt. In der XML-Datei ist folgender named-query enthalten:


```
select distinct v from Verein v join fetch v.mitglieder mg join fetch mg.organisation o join fetch o.stunden std join fetch std.orga j where j.id=:id
```

Ich finde leider den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. Kann mir jemand helfen, wo der fehler ist?


----------

